# Out of state!!!!!



## eightgage (Jan 14, 2012)

COULD SOMEONE PLEASE point me in the right direction for obtaining mm card.I currently live n a non legal state,but I know its possible to get!!!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 14, 2012)

In California a MMJ recommendation is available only to proven, current residents.


----------

